# Andrew Norman (1979)



## Guest (Feb 8, 2015)

Has anyone heard his music? A friend of mine works for Schott Music, his publisher, and he recommended Norman to me. I do like what I hear in these pieces:











The last piece has just been released on SACD:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00NNEL9DC...UTF8&colid=D4XB3XD1EAJC&coliid=I3MH5SWEJPX0KY


----------

